# Seiko Prospex Kinetic SBCZ005 'Grey Ghost' Review



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

After missing a SBCM023 and a SBQL005 on the sale forum, 
so began my wild goose chase for a 8Fxx powered Seiko.
For a moment there, I almost went for a SBQK079, but somehow
the case design just doesn't speak to me loud enough...

Then I stonbled into two posts selling a soloar SBCB007 
and a kinetic SBCZ005. At the end, I decided to go for the SBCZ005 
due to the chromed indices on its distinctive grey dial, and it's 
entirely produced in Japan.

So I contacted the seller, took us quite a few days to sort out
the details, since both of us wanted the deal to go as smoothly
as possible. Then at one point, I realized the seller is located
in Italy, which made me a little uneasy, due to a few Italian Postal
stories I heard. But, after contacting seller's references(US and UK),
I decided to go on with the deal.

Well within two weeks, a multi-layered parcel showed up, I ripped it
open and found myself a nice Seiko Prospex Kinetic Titanium SBCZ005,
AKA "Grey Ghost". Here are some pictures.





































Specs:
Air diver's 200m
SBCZ005 features 5M63 kinetic movement, which the day/date version of 5M62.
Holds 6 months of charge when full, which can be checked by pressing the 2 o'clock button.
Titanium case and bracelet(with diver's extension).
20mm lug width(drilled lugs)
Antimagnetic up to 60gauss(JIS1)
AR coated hardlex crystal
Accuracy +-15sec/month
Dimension: 46.2mm x 43.8mm(with crown)/39mm(without crown) x 12.8mm/96g
To my surprise, it wears smaller than I expected due to its height(46.2mm),
which makes it a even better fit on my puny wrist. With fewer links, 
it weights about half or less than half of my other SS divers. The barcelet came 
with some scuffs on the buckle, so I cleaned it up with my fiberglass brush.





































While the current trend is bigger and heftier automatics, I can see how some 
may find this particular model less attractive. I simply found the new 
kinetic SKAs just a bit too much for me to handle, otherwise SKA367P1 would 
be a good choice too. Anyway, in the end, I'm really happy about my purchase. 
I think I have gotten myself a great compromise between the sporty SBCM023 
and the dressy SBQL005.










Lume is not as bright as SKXs, but decent.

Accuracy wise, lost about 1 second over the last two weeks.

*March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*
I stop checking about 2 months ago with +57 sec against atomic time.
It's now slightly less than +57 sec, not quite +56 sec.
Lost less than 1 sec for the last 2 month without checking the power reserve

*October 17, 2008: Thoughts & Comments*
After owning this watch for a year now,
I consider it to be almost perfect diver watch except three things.

1. A recessive power-reserve push button, sort of like the reset button on the new kinetics.
(I still want the option to be able to check the power-reserve every once in a while, 
just so I can keep the juice up above half to have the battery last a little longer.)

2. A dial without the KINETIC and TITANIUM inscriptions. 

3. Solid end links

Thank you all for reading.

Cheers

Dennis L.(not Lacey)

Ilha Formosa
UN for Taiwan


----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)

The Grey Ghost fits a puny asian wrist!! that sound`s very interesting!!! :-!
great watch btw. better looking then a OM


----------



## Tecno (Dec 31, 2007)

Who is the Italian seller ? If you can't say here, please send me a private message with the info. name and URL of the site.

Thanks


----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)

Btw ggyy if you ever of thinking of selling your Grey Ghost... do leave me a msg!!:-d


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

edwinthomas76 said:


> Btw ggyy if you ever of thinking of selling your Grey Ghost... do leave me a msg!!:-d


I'll keep that in mind, and thanks for your compliments.


----------



## edwinthomas76 (Nov 11, 2007)

ggyy1276 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, and thanks for your compliments.


plz keep that in and lock it in your mind!! :-d


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

*March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*

Seiko 5M63 movement's accuracy update after 6 months ownership.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*

I wish the new SKA3** models were more that size. I wear mine every day but it is a bit big. My 5M62 is keeping time at +1 second every two weeks.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*

I'm looking for one of these right now and the only place that has them in stock will not ship to the US. Doh!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*



Torrid said:


> I'm looking for one of these right now and the only place that has them in stock will not ship to the US. Doh!


Here's one available from a reliable supplier in Singapore: *Grey Ghost @ Chronograph.com*.

I purchased mine there a couple of years ago.

HTH


----------



## lauro (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*



gaijin said:


> Here's one available from a reliable supplier in Singapore: *Grey Ghost @ Chronograph.com*.
> 
> I purchased mine there a couple of years ago.
> 
> HTH


|> for Chronograph.com. Ww is a good guy!


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*



Torrid said:


> I'm looking for one of these right now and the only place that has them in stock will not ship to the US. Doh!


Have you tried Seiya or Hiuchi?
If they don't have one, they may be able to source one for you.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*



ggyy1276 said:


> Have you tried Seiya or Hiuchi?
> If they don't have one, they may be able to source one for you.


I recently contacted both. I'm just waiting on a response. I hope that will work something out as I would prefer to source a new one if possible.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*



Torrid said:


> I recently contacted both. I'm just waiting on a response. I hope that will work something out as I would prefer to source a new one if possible.


I'm pretty sure they can source a new one soon or later,
because I saw one in the Tokyo Bic Camera less than one month ago while in Japan.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*



ggyy1276 said:


> I'm pretty sure they can source a new one soon or later,
> because I saw one in the Tokyo Bic Camera less than one month ago while in Japan.


It looks like Higuchi is taking care of me on this one. He said he would hold one for me as he expects some in next month. The only downside to this watch is the pressed endlinks. Everything else seems perfect.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

*Re: March 10, 2008: Accuracy Update*

Higuchi contacted me and I put my order in. Looks like it will be shipping out within a couple of days. For you looking for these watches, send Katsu-san an email, he'll get you taken care off.


----------



## tranzit (Aug 19, 2008)

Wonderful watch..and the pics as well, this one is on my top 10


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

tranzit said:


> Wonderful watch..and the pics as well, this one is on my top 10


Thanks for your kind words, and I'm glad you enjoyed my review. 
Very reliable time piece if you don't mind non-mechanical.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

*Thoughts & Comments*

Some thoughts and comments after one year of owning the watch.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

links changed


----------



## bobbysamd (Feb 9, 2006)

Good review!

I, too, have a Grey Ghost and like it a lot.


----------



## arcticreaver (Aug 12, 2008)

i'm thinking about getting this type of watch. i'm looking at the *SBDQ001 *which i think is somewhat similar to this one, no?


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

arcticreaver said:


> i'm thinking about getting this type of watch. i'm looking at the *SBDQ001 *which i think is somewhat similar to this one, no?


Yes and no.
They are both 200m rated Seiko diver's watch, but the similarity ends there.

SBCZ005 is Titanium; SBDQ001 is Stainless Steel.
SBCZ005 is Kinetic 5M62; SBDQ001 is Automatic 6R15.
SBCZ005 has day and date; SBDQ001 has date.
SBCZ005 has Ti bezel; SBDQ001 has black recessive bezel.
SBCZ005 has power reserve pusher; SBDQ001 has signed crown.
SBCZ005 has hollow end links; SBDQ001 has solid end links.


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Last picture very nice :!:thanks Can you write some info about wooden pens?


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

danielb said:


> Last picture very nice :!:thanks Can you write some info about wooden pens?


Thanks for your kind words.
As for the pens, I really don't know much about them,
other than the "La Infinita" marking on the clips.
They were given to me as gift many years ago.


----------

